# Cutting Wooden Threads



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

A day that goes by, that you haven't learned something; is a day wasted.:thumbsup:

The only wood threading I have ever done, was the old fashioned layout method. This is cool:





 


Been cutting/threading metals for over 45 years, but this was a new method for me.:yes:


----------



## FatBear (Feb 1, 2011)

Tap and die set. Cool way to make it, though! With a little creative shopping I bet you could make lots of different sizes. I'm off to Harbor Freight... 

--FatBear


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well that is certainly interesting. Roy Underhill shows how to make a thread cutting device in one of his videos. I have learned to do thread chasing now. As a novice machinist and have turned a few threads I thought it was impossible to turn threads by hand. It isn't. It just takes practice.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Also some woods better than others. I am great at making circles on and in wood with my Sorby thread chasing kit.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

What are those thread inserts....Helicoils?If you get the right ones(coarse OD threads,don't matter what ID threads are) they can be threaded into wood pretty efficiently using std taps.In fact alot of bows(archery)that are takedowns use this method.Heck,I usta do it.Now we install lathe turned inserts from the backside to recieve limb mount bolts.BW


----------

